# Allen Iverson HIT by Pistons Fan



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> A Detroit Pistons fan was arrested Tuesday night after the Philadelphia 76ers' Allen Iverson was struck with a coin at The Palace of Auburn Hills.
> 
> The incident did not escalate into a confrontation on the scale of the Nov. 19 Palace brawl involving Pistons fans and Indiana Pacers players.
> 
> ...


Another classless act by a Pistons fan. How many more incidents will have to occur in order for the league to come down hard on that team? They should just take away all the Pistons home games for a season to teach them a lesson. What a disgrace.

*Full article here:*
Pistons' fan arrested for throwing coin at opposing player


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

A Coin? A Coin? we talkin about a Coin? 

I'm the MVP and we talkin about a COIN?


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Another classless act by a Pistons fan. How many more incidents will have to occur in order for the league to come down hard on that team? They should just take away all the Pistons home games for a season to teach them a lesson. What a disgrace.
> 
> *Full article here:*
> Pistons' fan arrested for throwing coin at opposing player


Disgraceful would be a bunch of eagle fans cheering when Michael Irving is lying injuried on the field. While I won't defend what the fan did ask any major league outfielder if they have ever been hit by a coin or battery. Credit AI for not going Artest and making it worse then it was.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Marshall_42 said:


> A Coin? A Coin? we talkin about a Coin?
> 
> I'm the MVP and we talkin about a COIN?


So it's okay to throw metal objects at players of the opposing team?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Brian said:


> Disgraceful would be a bunch of eagle fans cheering when Michael Irving is lying injuried on the field. While I won't defend what the fan did ask any major league outfielder if they have ever been hit by a coin or battery. Credit AI for not going Artest and making it worse then it was.


What's the point of asking baseball players if they've been hit by a coin or battery? Does that make it okay to do that?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Brian said:


> Disgraceful would be a bunch of eagle fans cheering when Michael Irving is lying injuried on the field. While I won't defend what the fan did ask any major league outfielder if they have ever been hit by a coin or battery. Credit AI for not going Artest and making it worse then it was.


those eagles fans are pathetic, but they really did no harm. cheering for an injury is just that, cheering. there is no physical contact between them and the players. now there's this coin incident after the huge artest thing. it doesn't look good for piston's fans and the league needs to be something about it before something huge happens again.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> What's the point of asking baseball players if they've been hit by a coin or battery? Does that make it okay to do that?


No it doesn't but when you say this



> Another classless act by a Pistons fan. How many more incidents will have to occur in order for the league to come down hard on that team? They should just take away all the Pistons home games for a season to teach them a lesson. What a disgrace


I don't think many if any teams in baseball would have any home games. A better solution would be no alcohol at games not banning some team from having home games.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Brian said:


> I don't think many if any teams in baseball would have any home games. A better solution would be no alcohol at games not banning some team from having home games.


While we're talking about a basketball game, let's stick to basketball. Detroit has had more than one incident regarding a fan or fans throwing objects at opposing players. What does that say about your fans? They are out of control and something needs to be done. Not all your fans are messed up, but sometimes the action of one will affect the greater masses. That's just how it is.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

I know I shouldn't stereotype, but, doesn't shock me at all that this incident took place at the Palace of Auburn Hills. What classy people!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

When you have a group of thousands of people, you're bound to have at least one idiot. It was classless, but it was one fan. You shouldn't punish the entire fanbase because of a couple idiot fans. The individual is being taught a lesson by being arrested. Why punish thousands of innocent fans?

Having a season's worth of home games taken away is beyond ridiculous. I bet you this would not have even made the paper if it wasn't for the brawl. The media just likes to keep things like this going.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Dez24 said:


> I know I shouldn't stereotype, but, doesn't shock me at all that this incident took place at the Palace of Auburn Hills. What classy people!


Exactly how I feel, this is a place we can definately expect this type of behavior from. They always seem to have a few crazies in their crowd.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

CJ said:


> When you have a group of thousands of people, you're bound to have at least one idiot. It was classless, but it was one fan. You shouldn't punish the entire fanbase because of a couple idiot fans.
> 
> Having a season's worth of home games taken away is ridiculous. I bet you this would not have even made the paper if it wasn't for the brawl. The media just likes to keep things like this going.


True, every team's fanbase has it's fair share of fools. But, every team controls it's fools pretty well I'd say compared to the Pistons. It doesn't matter whether it was one fan or 100 fans, the fact is that it happened. And it happened even after a terrible fight broke out among fans and players and changed the NBA season all because of practically the *same thing* (throwing items at players). 

Let's compare this to a real life situation. If there is a group of workers working on a project and one of them fails to complete his end of the project then the whole groups fails and gets fired. That's how it is. It's not fair, but it gets the message across. That's how the Pistons' fanbase in Detroit should be handled.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> True, every team's fanbase has it's fair share of fools. But, every team controls it's fools pretty well I'd say compared to the Pistons. It doesn't matter whether it was one fan or 100 fans, the fact is that it happened. And it happened even after a terrible fight broke out among fans and players and changed the NBA season all because of practically the *same thing* (throwing items at players).


Like I said, if it wasn't for the brawl , this probaly wouldn't have even made the news. What happened was unfortunate, but it's not exclusive to Detroit fans. There was hardly any news or attention payed to a fan throwing somethng in Miami at Bulls' players a couple weeks ago.



> Let's compare this to a real life situation. If there is a group of workers working on a project and one of them fails to complete his end of the project then the whole groups fails and gets fired. That's how it is. It's not fair, but it gets the message across. That's how the Pistons' fanbase in Detroit should be handled.


Bad comparison, It's not entirely true and you make assumptions with it. What group of real life workers consist of millions of people? Yes, there are millions of Pistons fans. You can't compare a group of 6 people or so, who were assigned to do a job in the same company as people going to a basketball game. That makes no sense at all. 

And I'll repeat having all your home games taken away is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

CJ said:


> Like I said, if it wasn't for the brawl , this probaly wouldn't have even made the news. What happened was unfortunate, but it's not exclusive to Detroit fans. There was hardly any news or attention payed to a fan throwing somethng in Miami at Bulls' players a couple weeks ago.


Well, this did make the news and we all know what these fans are more than capable of. You can't say that it wouldn't have made the news if it didn't involved Pistons' fans because you don't know for sure. Just the fact that a big time player and household name like Iverson was attacked by a deranged Pistons' fan might make it news.



> Bad comparison, It's not entirely true and you make assumptions with it. What group of real life workers consist of millions of people? Yes, there are millions of Pistons fans. You can't compare a group of 6 people or so, who were assigned to do a job in the same company as people going to a basketball game. That makes no sense at all.


It's still a group of people. Every team is stuck with it's own fools, they just seem to deal with it better or the fools aren't as crazy as ones the Pistons' fanbase generates. 



> And I'll repeat having all your home games taken away is beyond ridiculous.


What's ridiculous is having players not feel safe in a playing enviroment. If players are being attacked a couple times a year you would not feel safe playing in that place.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Brian said:


> Disgraceful would be a bunch of eagle fans cheering when Michael Irving is lying injuried on the field. While I won't defend what the fan did ask any major league outfielder if they have ever been hit by a coin or battery. Credit AI for not going Artest and making it worse then it was.


FWIW, Eagles fans never got into a fight with players of an opposing team on the field of play. So when it comes to generalization of a fanbase, Pistons took the smeared banner from them. It's one of those things that'll be there for years on end, even if the Pistons rehabilitate their image, so you guys are going to know what it's like for Eagles fans to hear the same things brought up years after they aren't relevant. In both situations, it's unfortunate that the actions of a few, casts a negative image on fans who love their team, and don't do anything wrong.

Now I don't think anything should be done widespread to the Pistons, since it's one person. They host the game, but aren't responsible for the actions of the thousands of people who were watching the game. I hope they make the punishment for throwing objects onto the field of play pretty harsh to try and prevent fans from doing this in the future.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

There's a lot of bull out of generalizing in here. No one is saying that most Pistons fans are thug basketball fans. But it is debatable and credible to say that most thug basketball fans have been Piston fans.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

gian said:


> There's a lot of bull out of generalizing in here. No one is saying that most Pistons fans are thug basketball fans. But it is debatable and credible to say that most thug basketball fans have been Piston fans.


That's false logic there. I doubt that the Pistons have anymore "thug basketball fans" than any other team in the league.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> That's false logic there. I doubt that the Pistons have anymore "thug basketball fans" than any other team in the league.


Absolutely, it was 1 fan, not a whole section. I don't think it's fair to brand a whole fan base around 1 fan, it won't even be fair to brand them with the action of 4 or 5. 

-Petey


----------



## clayt (Jul 17, 2002)

As a Piston fan ... well, forget that, as a human being, I was disgusted by this fan's behavior. And if people want to extrapolate from one fan's behavior and talk about an entire fan base, I certainly can't stop them.

However, I'd like to point out that the guy suspected of doing this was promptly arrested, thanks largely to another Piston fan, a woman, who was courageous enough to point him out. Maybe her action says something about Piston fans as well.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

clayt said:


> However, I'd like to point out that the guy suspected of doing this was promptly arrested, thanks largely to another Piston fan, a woman, who was courageous enough to point him out. Maybe her action says something about Piston fans as well.


Congratulations for doing the right thing. Does she want a pat on the back for that? :clap: :clap: Who knows what the guy could've thrown if he wasn't stopped.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Congratulations for doing the right thing. Does she want a pat on the back for that? :clap: :clap: Who knows what the guy could've thrown if he wasn't stopped.


You've got some issues fella. I know Philly has been the fan base long labelled as the preeminent out of control losers but slow down and take your time in spearheading the campaign to find a new target of the media's attention with regards to this.

I'm sure your team getting lambasted and embarrassed twice in the past week is sitting quite well in your stomach and that that fact has nothing to do with your apparent animosity and grudge towards Detroit. 

Two fans, an entire city's fan base they do not represent.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

AtomGreen said:


> You've got some issues fella. I know Philly has been the fan base long labelled as the preeminent out of control losers but slow down and take your time in spearheading the campaign to find a new target of the media's attention with regards to this.
> 
> I'm sure your team getting lambasted and embarrassed twice in the past week is sitting quite well in your stomach and that that fact has nothing to do with your apparent animosity and grudge towards Detroit.
> 
> Two fans, an entire city's fan base they do not represent.


I didn't say they represent their city. I said that because of their actions the whole city is being scrutinized. And what's wrong with congratulating a woman on turning in the imbecile in?


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> And what's wrong with congratulating a woman on turning in the imbecile in?


"Does she want a pat on the back for that?"

You call that congratulating? :biggrin: 

If that wasn't a condescending comment, I don't know what is.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

well if you guys go to europe you see in soccer many and many things like that even worse like throwing punches between player and refs , fans been murder after the games , fans throuwing objects to the pitch and so on its bad but true and i dont want the basketball fans do the same lets get civiliezed ppl.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Allen Iverson became the latest victim at the Palace of Auburn Hills. This time an unidentified fan hit the Sixers guard with a quarter.
> 
> Iverson spoke briefly with Auburn Hills police and Palace security. Teammate Chris Webber witnessed the incident and pointed the fan out to security officials who immediately rushed over and detained him.
> 
> It has been an embarassing season for Pistons' fans, who in November began a brawl after a fan threw a cup of beer at Ron Artest and when the Pacers returned to Detroit several months later, there were multiple bomb threats.


Link


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

clayt said:


> However, I'd like to point out that the guy suspected of doing this was promptly arrested, thanks largely to another Piston fan, a woman, who was courageous enough to point him out. Maybe her action says something about Piston fans as well.


Apparently, it was Webber who pointed the suspect out, not a woman.


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Apparently, it was Webber who pointed the suspect out, not a woman.


Does he want a pat on the back for that?

:biggrin:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

AtomGreen said:


> Does he want a pat on the back for that?
> 
> :biggrin:


He probably got one from the chief security guy for helping the inept security personnel he put out on duty that night.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> those eagles fans are pathetic, but they really did no harm. cheering for an injury is just that, cheering. there is no physical contact between them and the players.


How about Eagles fans almost killing a Viking fan during a playoff game this year?


----------



## zeebneeb (Mar 5, 2004)

Let's calm down, and take a breath. The only reason this was even publisized is becuase it took place at the Palace. You don't hear about what happened in Miami do you?


The sheer fact that OTHER FANS at the game pointed him out, makes me happy as hell. It means it was one moron, and ONLY one moron.

*Post was fine without the unneccessary baiting at the end.. Thanks come again. - PP*


----------



## zeebneeb (Mar 5, 2004)

??? Sorry for pointing out the obvious I guess.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

zeebneeb said:


> ??? Sorry for pointing out the obvious I guess.


There's a difference between pointing out the obvious, and rubbing it in people's faces.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Let's compare this to a real life situation. If there is a group of workers working on a project and one of them fails to complete his end of the project then the whole groups fails and gets fired. That's how it is. It's not fair, but it gets the message across. That's how the Pistons' fanbase in Detroit should be handled.


Yea, and if the Pistons fans were being paid to attend these games this might make a lick of sense. But they don't and it doesn't. Sorry. 

More than 99% of the people at the Palace pay their money to watch the game another 1% do stupid things like this. Nobody here is saying this should be disregarded, the fan should be punished in the other thread on our board I went as far as to say the fan should be permanently banned. I would have no problem with that and I'm sure neither would the same 99% of fans at the Palace. Punishing a whole fan base (20,000 each game and probably in excess of one million in a season) for something one fan or one hundred fans do is ridiculous like CJ said.

If other fan bases want to point their fingers at other Detroit fans so be it. It's a stereotype we have to live with, but it's also just that, a stereotype.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, Im not going to read another thread full of Pistons fans making excuses for their fanbases utter classlessness.

I will say this though, its getting rediculous that Detroit fans talk about how Ron Artest is crazy, hes unsafe, a headcase, when their fans are throwing chairs, cups, coins, pretty much anything the low lives can get their hands on.

Dont get me wrong, Im not calling out all D-Town fans, that would be stupid. I've posted with Detnbnyce and jvanbusk for years and find them to be two of the better guys I've met on here. That being said, to keep using the "Oh, its only a couple of crazy fans guys, its realy no big deal" is pure bull****. 
Theres an obvious glaring problem with Detroit fans, be it many or few. Something needs to be done to calm them down and let the bad apples know that what they do at games will not be tollerated. After the brawl, and the bomb threat, I was one of the guys who said that taking away a few games from Detroit was way overboard, but maybe I was wrong. 

Bottomline is, something needs to be done, for the league, and for the Detroit fans who go to watch a good game of ball, not to try to injure and harrass players, because those *******s are ruining it for them as well.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> That's false logic there. I doubt that the Pistons have anymore "thug basketball fans" than any other team in the league.


False logic? I didn't use it to generalize all the Detroit fans. So far, Detroit fans shouldn't complain because most thug moves by fans this year have been caused by yes, Detroit fans. I'm not generalizing, but most people are, and I don't think that Pistons fans crying about 'equal rights' and 'don't generalize us' is going to change anything.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

gian said:


> False logic? I didn't use it to generalize all the Detroit fans. So far, Detroit fans shouldn't complain because most thug moves by fans this year have been caused by yes, Detroit fans. I'm not generalizing, but most people are, and I don't think that Pistons fans crying about 'equal rights' and 'don't generalize us' is going to change anything.


They may have had more bad acts by their fanbase this season, but there's absolutely no proof that most thug fans are Pistons fans. There's no basis for that belief.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> Another classless act by a Pistons fan. How many more incidents will have to occur in order for the league to come down hard on that team? They should just take away all the Pistons home games for a season to teach them a lesson. What a disgrace.
> 
> *Full article here:*
> Pistons' fan arrested for throwing coin at opposing player



While I agree, isn't Philadelphia the team that throws batteries at their nemesis J.D. Drew? I have also seen numerous things thrown at the likes of Scott Rolen. Heck, they threw things at Travis Lee when he was still on the team. You can't say they get a bad rap because I go to the Phillies games. Quit your sour grapes because your team is losing, will you?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

urwhatueati8god said:


> While I agree, isn't Philadelphia the team that throws batteries at their nemesis J.D. Drew? I have also seen numerous things thrown at the likes of Scott Rolen. Heck, they threw things at Travis Lee when he was still on the team. You can't say they get a bad rap because I go to the Phillies games. Quit your sour grapes because your team is losing, will you?


I don't even recognize a single name you just mentioned, obviously it has nothing to do with NBA basketball. And obviously, it wasn't big enough news to make as big as an impact as the November 2004 brawl at the Palace. I really don't see any point in bringing it up if it has nothing to do with the Detroit Pistons fans that attend games.

I'm sour not because we're losing the series, but one of my favorite players was attacked. And was attacked in an arena where something like this has happened more than once. How would you feel if your favorite player was attacked by a deranged fanatic with coins or a cup or anything?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> A Detroit Pistons fan was charged Wednesday with throwing an object onto the court after Philadelphia's Allen Iverson was struck with a coin during a playoff game.
> 
> Iverson was hit Tuesday night during the Pistons' 99-84 victory while he sat on the 76ers' bench with about two minutes left in the game, Auburn Hills police Sgt. Rick Leonard said in a statement.
> 
> ...


So the guy wasn't even supposed to be there. It seems the chuckers that are getting arrested in the Pistons' arena all seem to have something wrong with them.

Link


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> I don't even recognize a single name you just mentioned, obviously it has nothing to do with NBA basketball. And obviously, it wasn't big enough news to make as big as an impact as the November 2004 brawl at the Palace. I really don't see any point in bringing it up if it has nothing to do with the Detroit Pistons fans that attend games.
> 
> I'm sour not because we're losing the series, but one of my favorite players was attacked. And was attacked in an arena where something like this has happened more than once. How would you feel if your favorite player was attacked by a deranged fanatic with coins or a cup or anything?


I was merely stating that it has happened and in Philadelphia. They were pelted with batteries, not coins or cups. In case you didn't know, batteries reach terminal velocity much faster and can do more damage.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

urwhatueati8god said:


> I was merely stating that it has happened and in Philadelphia. They were pelted with batteries, not coins or cups. In case you didn't know, batteries reach terminal velocity much faster and can do more damage.


That's great. Now, please explain what that has to do with Pistons fans being all over the news?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> That's great. Now, please explain what that has to do with Pistons fans being all over the news?


What he is showing you is that it doesn't only happen in Detroit. It's really not that hard to understand if you just open your eyes.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

CJ said:


> What he is showing you is that it doesn't only happen in Detroit. It's really not that hard to understand if you just open your eyes.


I have never said or wrote that this only happens in Detroit. I know it happens everywhere. It happens in Philly, it happens in Indiana, it happens in Los Angeles, whoopeedoo! But, that's not the point is it? The point is that Pistons fans made a name of themselves across the world that they are violent and classless. Not Philly fans, not Indiana fans, DETROIT fans. It's easy to look elsewhere for comparism, but you can't compare those places to Detroit because Detroit is viewed differently. It's not fair at all, but it's what certain fans brought upon the franchise and its fans. Instead of looking at other franchises faults and bad fans, look at your own. Just accept it, none of the Philly fans are on Sportsline headline news, you're in a hole and you have to work extra hard to get out of it. It's not me that needs to open my eyes, it's the people who feel that the Pistons fanbase is being singled out, something that is true, unfair, but TRUE nonetheless. Why are you singled out should be the question in your heads. If you can answer that then you wouldn't be here trying to argue a point that doesn't exist.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> They may have had more bad acts by their fanbase this season, but there's absolutely no proof that most thug fans are Pistons fans. There's no basis for that belief.


Possibly, but what other basis do we have? This is what's publicized, Pistons fans should know that the bad publicity wasn't brought in by a hateful society, but by some of their own kind. The bad part is that after the brawl, obviously, security is still inefficient. The safety of the players should be the #1 priority.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> I have never said or wrote that this only happens in Detroit. I know it happens everywhere. It happens in Philly, it happens in Indiana, it happens in Los Angeles, whoopeedoo! But, that's not the point is it? The point is that Pistons fans made a name of themselves across the world that they are violent and classless. Not Philly fans, not Indiana fans, DETROIT fans. It's easy to look elsewhere for comparism, but you can't compare those places to Detroit because Detroit is viewed differently. It's not fair at all, but it's what certain fans brought upon the franchise and its fans. Instead of looking at other franchises faults and bad fans, look at your own. Just accept it, none of the Philly fans are on Sportsline headline news, you're in a hole and you have to work extra hard to get out of it. It's not me that needs to open my eyes, it's the people who feel that the Pistons fanbase is being singled out, something that is true, unfair, but TRUE nonetheless. Why are you singled out should be the question in your heads. If you can answer that then you wouldn't be here trying to argue a point that doesn't exist.


I agree. Me and Kunlun seem to be on the same side regarding this issue. We're not generalizing everyone, but no one should find it weird that Pistons fans are being generalized. We're just saying that something needs to be done about this because 1) it's just *wrong* and 2) it hurts the image of Pistons fans everywhere. Pistons fans need to stop feeling discriminated and accept that the security and the organization needs a little improve with handling it's fans.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> I have never said or wrote that this only happens in Detroit.





kunlun said:


> *The point is that Pistons fans made a name of themselves across the world that they are violent and classless. Not Philly fans, not Indiana fans, DETROIT fans.*



I don't care if you didn't say that these things happen in other places, my problem is with you saying Detroit fans are classless. I'm a Detroit fan and I'vde been to plenty of games where an incident hasn't happened and I haven't been in any myself.


I'll just agree to disagree with you. I'm tired of the issue anyways, I've been talking about it since the beginning of the year. If you want to generalize Pistons fans, go ahead. I'll just continue to be a "violent and classless" Pistons fan.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

CJ said:


> I don't care if you didn't say that these things happen in other places, my problem is with you saying Detroit fans are classless. I'm a Detroit fan and I'vde been to plenty of games where an incident hasn't happened and I haven't been in any myself.
> 
> 
> I'll just agree to disagree with you. I'm tired of the issue anyways, I've been talking about it since the beginning of the year. If you want to generalize Pistons fans, go ahead. I'll just continue to be a "violent and classless" Pistons fan.


You have not read a word of what I have been saying. If you did then you wouldn't be trying to defend yourself so much. Read carefully without a bias point of view, just read the words. I have never attacked any Pistons fan that did not do something stupid in an NBA arena. I didn't generalize you, but you apparently want to think that because it's easier to blame a single person for your own deficiencies. I said the rest of the world generalizes you and you have to deal with it because of the actions of a few of your fans.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

gian said:


> I agree. Me and Kunlun seem to be on the same side regarding this issue. We're not generalizing everyone, but no one should find it weird that Pistons fans are being generalized. We're just saying that something needs to be done about this because 1) it's just *wrong* and 2) it hurts the image of Pistons fans everywhere. Pistons fans need to stop feeling discriminated and accept that the security and the organization needs a little improve with handling it's fans.


What more can security do? Ban coins? A coin was thrown and the fan was arrested. Simple as that. Nobody is saying Detroit fans are blame free, I will admit that we will always be seen with a negative label attached but there is no reason to drag this out and attack the sane fans like you're doing. Kunlun, you are far too upset over this than you should be. I would find it hard to believe if Allen Iverson was as offended as you are about the whole situation. It's been dealt with.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Lope31 said:


> What more can security do? Ban coins? A coin was thrown and the fan was arrested. Simple as that. Nobody is saying Detroit fans are blame free, I will admit that we will always be seen with a negative label attached but there is no reason to drag this out and attack the sane fans like you're doing. Kunlun, you are far too upset over this than you should be. I would find it hard to believe if Allen Iverson was as offended as you are about the whole situation. It's been dealt with.


If you've read *any* of my posts, I have not attacked any fan that was not involved with these incidents. And I'm not so upset that Allen Iverson was hit a by a coin, I'm upset because the Pistons fans refuse to understand anything that I say, they just completey disregard it and continue to defend themselves when they havent been attacked in any way.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Lope31 said:


> What more can security do? Ban coins? A coin was thrown and the fan was arrested. Simple as that. Nobody is saying Detroit fans are blame free, I will admit that we will always be seen with a negative label attached but there is no reason to drag this out and attack the sane fans like you're doing. Kunlun, you are far too upset over this than you should be. I would find it hard to believe if Allen Iverson was as offended as you are about the whole situation. It's been dealt with.


Executives of The Pistons and the Palace have lots of time to think about what to do with the situation. They weren't able to contain those idiots last time, I'd like to see them put an effort and inform the public, and the league about it. I'm not blaming Detroit fans either, but it's good that you understand that when one of you guys does something, the sick society generalizes the entire fanbase.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*One fan makes all look bad*



> Allen Iverson doesn't think that all Pistons fans should get a bad name for something that one person did.
> 
> A fan hit the Sixers' guard in the back with a quarter in the closing minutes of the Sixers' eventual 99-84 loss to the Pistons in Game 2 at The Palace of Auburn Hills Tuesday.
> 
> ...


*Full article here:*
One fan makes all look bad


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: One fan makes all look bad*



> ALLEN IVERSON felt an initial sense of shock, then wonderment as he first felt something hit him in the back, then heard the object as it landed on the floor of the Palace of Auburn Hills, then saw that it was a quarter.
> 
> The 76ers guard was sitting on the bench, next to Chris Webber, watching the last 2 minutes of Tuesday night's loss to the Detroit Pistons when a fan - sitting, no less, in a seat for which he did not have a ticket - threw the coin.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Pistons fan pleads guilty to throwing coin at Iverson*



> A Pistons fan pleaded guilty to throwing a quarter that hit Allen Iverson during a Detroit-Philadelphia playoff game in April.
> 
> Dennis Pauley, 31, of the Detroit suburb of Taylor, faces up to three months in jail and a $500 fine when sentenced Sept. 1 for the city ordinance violation. He pleaded guilty Wednesday to throwing an object onto a playing surface, the court said Thursday.
> 
> ...


Justice has been served.

Link


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm proud of the way our guys handled that situation. And also glad it's over.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

The guy was an idiot. Glad to see he pleaded guilty and will deal with the sentence he is given. He better be lucky that he didn't throw a quarter at Ron Artest.


----------

